# Face Shield?



## jblaney (Feb 13, 2016)

I got some soap batter on my lip tonight and then licked it!  Now my lip is burned and I really need a face shield.   I saw one about a month ago online that fits onto the sides of prescription glasses, but I can't find it anywhere now.  Does anyone know where I can find one?

Thank you!!


----------



## Susie (Feb 14, 2016)

Amazon has everything.  I entered "face shield" and got a plethora of choices.


----------



## jblaney (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for reply Susie!

I have seen those face shields, but would preffer one that connects to my glasses.  I think the ones that fit like a visor would bother me, but I make get one if I can't find the other face shield soon.


----------



## goodjoan (Feb 14, 2016)

Like this?

http://www.net32.com/ec/pro-tex-pro-tex-face-shields-long-d-54654


----------



## jblaney (Feb 16, 2016)

Goodjoan - Yes!  That's exactly what I was looking for.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 16, 2016)

Another option is cheap, disposable painter's masks.


----------



## goodjoan (Feb 22, 2016)

jblaney said:


> Goodjoan - Yes!  That's exactly what I was looking for.  Thank you so much!!



Glad to help! I love a good google challenge!


----------

